# Huawei E220 always disconnecting

## Finswimmer

Hi,

```
Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.497027] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 69                        

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.686977] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003                            

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.686985] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0                       

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.686991] usb 3-1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile                                                         

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.686995] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technologies                                              

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.687123] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                          

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.693289] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected                        

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.693429] usb 3-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0                           

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.696173] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected                        

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.696279] usb 3-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1                           

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.699038] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.2: generic converter detected

Sep 24 18:46:25 tobi-desktop [ 3780.699112] usb 3-1: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.149853] option: option_instat_callback: error -62

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.174015] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 69

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.174844] option: option_instat_callback: error -108

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175097] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175123] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.0: device disconnected

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175283] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175308] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.1: device disconnected

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175468] generic ttyUSB2: generic converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2

Sep 24 18:46:34 tobi-desktop [ 3789.175485] usbserial_generic 3-1:1.2: device disconnected

```

this happens all the time.

I tried:

huaweiAktBbo that should put the device in the other state

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003

but none of it get it to work...

Kernel is 2.6.31

Can somebody help me?

Thanks

Tobi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Finswimmer,

I've not tried mine in 2.6.31 yet but its fine on 2.6.30 and 2.6.29.

Its actually a USB 2 device and you have yours connected to a USB1 root hub. 

That might be an issue as USB 2 devices are supposed to fall back to USB 1 speeds on USB 1 root hubs but many don't work properly. It may aso be a USB root hub power issue. Each root hub can provide 500 mA for att connected devices and the  Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem needs all of that.

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices so I can see your usb device tree. You can look at it in usbview too. Emerge it if you need it.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Trying a different USB Port seems to work.

I get a ppp0 interface, but no IP adress. And it get killed with "modem hung up".

Please, can you provide me your wvdial.conf or the way you are connecting?

Thank you

Tobi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Finswimmer,

My dongle is a vodafone pay as you go thing at £15 per 1 Gb, with no time limit.

It beats £10/night for hotel wifi. 

I use wvdial with the following /etc/wvdial.conf 

```
[Dialer defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init1 = ATZ

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP"

[Dialer vodaphone]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 115200

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.tele2.se"

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

New PPPD = yes

Auto DNS = 1

[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 115200

Init1 = AT+CPIN=1234
```

I do not have a pin set so the wvdial command gets me connected.

Vodafone do no use the username and password to validate, so an non blank response works

----------

## Finswimmer

I have given up.

Even in Windows the stick is not recognized correctly. I think it is a hardware issue.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## hujuice

I opened a new topic about (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6203124.html) since Finswimmer think that his problem was an hardware problem.

Anyway, maybe you can consider it.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

